# gps kaufen



## mollwurf2 (15. August 2011)

hi,

ich brauche ein günstiges gps gerät mit dem ich zb beim angeln auf der ostsee gps koordinaten von zb wracks oder hotspots von einer karte eingeben kann um sie auf dem wasser mit dem boot auch zu finden. ich habe schon einige geräte im internet von garmin und so gefunden aber ich weiss nicht ob die dafür gehen. habt ihr ein paar tipps für mich welche was taugn. aber wie gesagt nicht zu teuer und von mir aus sogar gebraucht da ich nicht allzuoft raus fahre.


----------



## pxrxx12 (28. August 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Bei mehr als einer Antwort zum Problem wird es auch mehr als eine unterschiedliche Empfehlung geben. Komme gerade zurück aus Norwegen (14 Tage) und habe dort überwiegend mit einem festeingebauten Garmin 521s und Garmin Bluechart G2 Vision gefahren, eine insgesamt perfekte Lösung. Wer Du eine kleines mobiles Gerät suchst, was auch kartenfähig ist empfehle ich aus Kostengründen keine reines GPS Gerät sondern das OutDoor Smartphone Motorola DEFY mit Android Betriebssystem.
Warum ist einfach erklärt: Auf See ist eine wasserfestes Handy Pflicht für alle Notfälle, das hat man mit dem Defy dabei. Außerdem gibt es im Android Market die passende Navionics Seekarte für fast alle relevanten Gebiete, so das das Defy als "Marinenavigationssystem" sehr gut einzusetzen ist. Die Navionics Navigation ist nach meiner Erfahrung sowieso das Beste, was man sich antun kann. Die aktuellen Erfahrungen mit diesem System gerade auch im Vergleich mit dem GARMIN System sind überaus positiv. Kostenfaktor : Motorola Defy 230 Euro, Navionics Seekarte je nach Gebiet 9,90 bis 19,90 Euro ( das ist praktisch geschenkt).
Nachteile beim Defy : Der Bildschirm ist im Outdooreinsatz schlechter als beim Garmin (Spiegelung, Helligkeit) und der Akku ist nach 2 Stunden Dauereinsatz leer, da muss man entweder einen Ersatzakku oder eine externe Stromversorgung (Mignon AA Zellen) (wird über die USB Schnittstelle angeschlossen) dabei haben. Wenn man nur bestimmte Ziele anfahren will und sonst das Gerät in den Standby gibt, kommt man einen halben Tag sicher mit der Akkuladung aus.
Alternativ würde z.B. ein Garmin Oregon ca 250 Euro kosten, Marinesoftware kostet noch einmal 200 Euro.
Natürlich kommt man mit einer kartenlose Navigation mit einem billigen Garmin unter 100 Euro auch zum Ziel, aber viele gute Angelstellen habe ich über die  Tiefenlinienanzeige der Navionics oder Garmin Kartensoftware gefunden, was mit einem kartenlosen GPS nicht möglich ist.


----------



## SoeSchu (6. September 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Hi,
ich verwende seit 3 Jahren ein Garmin Nüvi 550 (auch auf dem Motorrad und im Auto). Kosten ca. 250EUR + Ersatzakku für 25EUR. Akku hält ca. 4-5h, Gerät ist sehr robust und zuverlässig (noch niemals abgestürzt aber schon oft heruntergefallen!). Seekarte könnte ich laden, war mir aber zu teuer. Nachteil hat paree12 beschrieben. Ich habe im Fußgängermodus Koordinaten aus Angelführern eingetragen, von Bekannten erfragt bzw. Spots mit Echolot gefunden und dann eingetragen (mußt Du für die Feinlokalisierung m.E. ohnehin machen). 
Für Android-Phones oder gar Tabletts kann man evntuell auch unter freietonne.de günstiges Kartenmaterial bekommen.


----------



## Menni (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Schau mal bei Ebay, hab gestern meine Navionics-Gold-Karte eingestellt. 
Wollte diese vorher im Board verklingel, scheiterte aber an den Regeln.
Passt in viele Lowrance-, Eagle-, Raymarin- Geräte. MMC-Format. Falls Du mein Lowrance 5150c zum Leben erwecken kannst schenke ich es Dir. Die Karte musst Du ersteigern. Die Beleuchtung beim Gerät fällt nach ca. 15 min aus. Ganz schwach ist noch ein wenig zu sehen. Da ist irgendwo ne Kaltlötstelle. Wenn Du das schaffst, hast Du eine Gerät incl. Karte mit ca. 500 Euro Wert. Verwendbar bis Mittel-Norwegen.
Generell muss ich von Lowrance abraten. Hab den 3. Farbplotter innerhalb von 5 Jahren, mit gleichen Ausfallerscheinungen, geschrottet. Koste-Nutzen stehen da in einem unguten Verhältnis. 

 Petri Menni


----------



## flor61 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Hallo,

eine ähnliche Frage, zugeschnitten auf das MOTOROLA DEFI, hatte ich Anfang des Jahres auch schon mal gestellt. Bis heute kann mir keiner sagen, ob bei der Navigation mit dem DEVI weitere Kosten entstehen, ich denke ja.
Ich habe mich jetzt für das GARMIN DACOTA20 entschieden. Im Netz gibt es für alle Situationen Karten, die man offiziell, ohne zusätzliche Kosten, laden kann.
Ich denke, daß es auch Seekarten gibt, die man für den genannten Zweck nutzen kann. Ich nutze im Moment eine routingfähige Straßenkarte und eine routingfähige Radfahrerkarte, auf der sogar alle mit dem Fahrrad befahrbaren Waldwege eingezeichnet sind. Die nutze ich, um Angelstellen anzufahren.
Ausserdem lassen sich Wegpunkte und Tracks aufzeichnen, um später Angelstellen bzw. Angeltouren wiederzufinden.
Allerdings sollte man 210,00€ einplanen, denn geschenkt bekommt man heute kaum noch was.
Sollte wer noch Fragen zum DACOTA haben, nur her damit. Wo ich weiterhelfen kann, werde ich es tun. Ich lerne auch noch jeden Tag dazu. Z.B. habe ich heute rausbekommen, wie man Fotos laden und anschauen und mit ihnen navigieren kann, wenn in der Datei der Aufnahmeort verschlusselt ist.

Petri


----------



## pxrxx12 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Hallo, Flor61,
wie kommst Du zu der Vermutung, dass die Navigation mit dem DEFI zusätzliche Kosten verursacht?

Tut es mit nichten!

Alle Kartenupdates, die über den Adroid Market rgelmäßig angeboten werden, lassen sich problemlos per Wlan durchführen und das ist kostenlos (oder gibt es noch jemanden, der keine Flatrat hat?).

D.h. die Navionics Marine Kartennavigation auf Android ist eine reine ONBOARD Lösung, das gilt übrigens auch für die Navigon Strassennavigation auf dem gleichen Gerät.
Wenn Du nun ein Garmin GPS dein eigen nennst, dann gibt es dazu keine kostenlose oder beinahe kostenlose Marinekarten.
Zur einfacheren Bluechart G2 ( ab ca 150 Euro) gibt es keine Alternative. Alles andere, dass Du anführts, sind die kostenlosen OSM Karten, die reichen für das Gelände in Deutschland,Österreich oder der Schweiz vollkommen aus, für das Wasser gibt es da so gut wie gar nichst (jetzt bitte nicht Freie Tonne anführen, das kann man vergessen).


----------



## flor61 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Hallo paree12,

schön, daß Du geschrieben hast.
Du bist der Erste, der sagt, es sind onboard-Lösungen. Da ich mit Karte telefoniere, kann ich mir keine zusätzlichen Netzkosten leisten.
Was ich nun nicht verstehe, ist, daß es Kostenlose Marinekarten für Händy aber nicht für GPS gibt. Ich gehe immer davon aus, daß man für Geld, daß ich ungern ausgebe, alles bekommt.
Wenn es aber so ist, dann ist es so.
Mein Neffe hat letztens von seinem Handy-Betreiber eine Satte Rechnung von 160,00€ erhalten, weil er gefragt wurde, ob er seine Karte nicht erneuern, oder so, möchte. Er hat dann ja gedrückt und war die Kohle los. Er kann aber weiterhin schön navigieren.

Also, wenn mein DACOTA für Marine-Navi auf der preiswerten Ebene nicht brauchbar ist, dann sollten wir das hier so sagen und stehen lassen, wenn es so ist.

Petri


----------



## Zipxxx (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Hallo paree12.
Was hälst du von dieser App  https://market.android.com/details?i...RzLndtc21hcCJd


----------



## pxrxx12 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Sieht auf den ersten Blick  gut aus.
Frage ist: Routingfähig oder nicht ?
Müsste man einmal vor Ort ausprobieren, die paar norwegischen Vokabeln sind sicher kein Hindernis.


----------



## Zipxxx (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Na ich werde es im April mal testen. Und für lau!


----------



## Spoiler (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Schaut mal nach dem App. NaVida im AppStore. Ist auch für lau. #6


----------



## Zipxxx (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: gps kaufen*

Für Android oder iPhone?


----------

